
Why American Farmers Are Hacking Their Tractors with Ukrainian Firmware - bookofjoe
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xykkkd/why-american-farmers-are-hacking-their-tractors-with-ukrainian-firmware
======
deogeo
> John Deere and other manufacturers have made it impossible to perform
> "unauthorized" repair on farm equipment, which farmers see as an attack on
> their sovereignty

I think this is the key point. All other harms of DRM are just symptoms,
enabled by loss of sovereignty - of having some corporation make itself
arbiter of what you're allowed to do with hardware that is supposedly yours.

------
rurban
Add (2017) to the title, please.

Previously:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=john+deere](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=john+deere)

